# Genesect's possible origin



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2013)

There has been a lot of speculation about Genesect's real life inspiration, most conclude that the pokemon is just an imaginary generalisation of prehistoric arthropods but is there a possibility that he is actually based on a creature that once existed? I believe there is.

First of all I want to say that some of the speculations I'm about to share may have already been mentioned somewhere else though I really doubt it.

Now lets start with a theory that has long been a splinter in my eyes...

The theory suggests that there is some connection between him and Kabutops, going as further as presuming that they may be the same creature.



I'm not going to go into details how the body structure of both pokemon is very different, infact the only similarities between them is the flat head, number of limbs and body posture.
There is however something else that puts Kabutops into a completely different category from Genesect, something that most people have overlooked.

Kabutops has a well developed endoskeleton under his exoskeleton!

​
Arthropods only have an exoskeleton, so maybe this is one of the reasons why Kabuto and Kabutops are not bug typed even though they are clearly inspired and based on ancient arthropods. There is no evidence if Kabuto also has an endoskeleton or perhaps this adaptation is only present in it's evolved form (maybe as additional support).
How does this concern Genesect? First of all Genesect is a bug type pokemon, meaning he is supposed to be an invertebrate like all the other bug type pokemon, indeed even his name suggests he is closer to insects than any other arthropods.
There is a posibility that Kabuto is a relative to Genesect, even maybe a distant ancestor (the same way crustaceans evolved into insects millions of years ago) but considering they appeared at the same time in the past that is highly unlikely.

What is Genesect based on then?

My personal theory is that he is based on blattoptera (proto-cockroaches), the ancestors of mantises, termites and modern cockroaches, who happen to live in the same period as Genesect. From these proto-cockroaches evolves a species of cockroaches (Raphidiomimula burmitica) that have the same forelegs as mantises and Genesect seems to have similar.

*So to sum it up Genesect is the missing link between the proto-cockroaches who lived during the Paleozoic and the distant mantises anscestor Raphidiomimula burmitica, which makes him more closely related to Scyther.*

Indeed when you compare the two you can notice the similarities:

​

Thank you for reading this and I hope it answered at least some of the questions you may have about the mysterious prehistoric pokemon Genesect!


----------



## vampiredude (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a well thought out theory.

Props for the wicked insect knowledge, it seems you truly do live up to your username.

+


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2013)

vampiredude said:


> That's a wellthought theory.
> 
> Props for the wicked insect knowledge, it seems you truly do live up to your username.
> 
> +



Thank you!


----------



## Geisha (Jan 28, 2013)

Did enjoy reading this theory though. 
Way to use the ol' noodle,


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm hoping they might show Genesect's original form in the upcoming Pokemon movie. I pray it won't actually be Kabutops because that will just be plain nonsense


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2013)

Well if they do show Genesect's original form, and from what I've read in your marvelous theory, they would have to have made a _whole_ new Pokemon to explain it. Or they could just take the cannon off and boom!, there you have it. But I hope it is an entirely new Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm hoping that it'll be a new pokemon too, one of the fossils in gen 6 maybe.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting theory.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2013)

I just don't see what's so legendary about Genesect. It's not like Meoletta or Zerkrom or Thundurus...


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 16, 2013)

Very interesting read.  props


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 16, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I just don't see what's so legendary about Genesect. It's not like Meoletta or Zerkrom or Thundurus...


Like Mewtwo, it's not legendary in the strictest sense, but it's powerful enough that it's placed in that caliber.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Very interesting read.  props



Thank you!


----------

